# shift lock



## row- nu (Dec 16, 2004)

hello,
93 gxe max
recently been having problems with electrical... but first of all i want to fix this problem ive been having with the shift lock... 
the shift lock fuse keeps blowing... where should i start looking and for what
any help would be greatly appreciated
thanks!
row


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Myself, I would start by pulling the cover off around the shift unit and looking into it there.

All the other cars I have had the units down by the auto shifter and its weird looking check for bare wires and such if none then next would be to then trace it back towards the fuse box. 

I think it might be connected to the key switch also and the brake pedal as well also might get a little harder to trace it back that far not sure. 

Good Luck

Donnie H.


----------

